# Good Morning, Sparks



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

The recent post (Coast Stn c/s) from “Eimb Trader”, a former seagoing R/O and operator at DAN, set me thinking about the word “Sparks”. The English origin is obvious (to us), but as far as I know, it’s only in German that the same origin is apparent (der Funke = the spark; der Funkoffizier = the radio officer; but more commonly, der Funker = the radio operator / Sparks). The French talk about “un opérator radio”, a shortened form of “Opérateur radiotélégraphiste”.

My first job was in a factory, where the on-site electrician was known “Sparks” or “Mr Sparks”. I believe that in the MN an electrician is (was?) known as “a leckie” but what’s the colloquial term for an electrician in the construction industry?

In the RAF, “Sparks” was never used as a familiar form for (Air) Signaller or Air Electronics Officer. (Although in the 1950s, “***/AG” (wireless operator/air gunner) would get bandied about in jest.) But how about civil aviation? Were Radio Officers in BOAC known as “Sparks”? And did the term “Sparks” extend to those in the DWS and other ground-based outfits?

As far as I can remember from my short time in the MN, passengers would irritate us by asking if we were in the “Wavy Navy”. I wonder whether that zig-zag braid was international: did R/Os in other merchant navies have the same style of braid?

Once crew members got to know you, Christian names were used. But did some continue to say, “Morning Sparks”, even when they knew your first name? And, if so, did you mind?

W


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Always called Sparks and no I did not mind. Was proud to be one.
Cheers Bob


----------



## cornishman70 (Feb 27, 2011)

_My first job was in a factory, where the on-site electrician was known “Sparks” or “Mr Sparks”. I believe that in the MN an electrician is (was?) known as “a leckie” but what’s the colloquial term for an electrician in the construction industry?_
In Oz, I believe any electrician is known as a "Sparky", I know a few, and none of them seem to mind....


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I sailed on a number of Greek F.O.C. ships where the R/O was known as "Marconi".


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a Swedish R/O girlfriend in the 70s and they called her "Gnisten" which I believe means Sparks. 
Most of the time I was "Sparkie" though Mario Moncada the Bosun on Swiftnes called me "Sparkles" and he could call me whatever he liked and if you knew him you would let him too.
Bill B


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies: interesting to read that on Gareth's Greek ship the term "Marconi" was used and I wonder whether this was/is common parlance. And I've just looked up "Gnisten" via an online dictionary and although that word does not appear as such, the Swedish word for "spark" is obviously related.

I have an idea that on US merchant ships, the radio office was known as the "radio shack" and guess this dates back to the days when it was indeed just a shack planted on the deck.

W


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

.On Indian-crewed ships I was always addressed (to my face at least) as Marconi Sahib.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

SPARK’S LAMENT 

In a cold and lonely radio shack, where the last receiver stands,
A museum set of manuals held idly in my hands,
With my jargon half forgotten, of my stock-in-trade bereft,
I wonder what's ahead of me - the only Sparkie left. 
The shack is sprouting gadgets almost everywhere I see,
There are keyboards for computers, where my Morse key used to be.
But I couldn't read steam morse ‘midst this lunatic array,
For at every height and angle there's a visual display. 
The proud, efficient Sparkie has been rendered obsolete
By electronics fitted in the Merchant Fleet,
And tho' a signal's through the system in the blinking of an ee,
No-one's got the time, to even make a cup of tea. 
To delete the human error, to erase a noble breed,
We rely upon a microchip, we put our faith in speed.
We press a key, and make a switch, and spin a little disc,
it's certainly efficient - and never mind the risk. 
But again I may be needed, for the time will surely come
When there's a fault within the system and the modern stuff is dumb,
When the satellites are useless but morse is there for free -
T’was good enough for old Marconi, and it's good enough for me. 
+


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

To King Ratt. 
Good one (Thumb)
Cheers Bob


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> .On Indian-crewed ships I was always addressed (to my face at least) as Marconi Sahib.


Likewise Ron, in Bibby Line I was always "Radio Sahib" (The crew new we were direct employ)

We had one captain who always used navel terms even when he knew them well. The purser was always "Pay" (Royal Navy word I beleive) I was always "Sparks" Chief Officer was always "No1" Chief Engineer was always "Chief" etc.

"Sparks" was only used when I was new to a ship, usually it changed to first names after a week or two.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Alan

Your old student here. It was the same for me wherever I went, starting with Sparks and after a few weeks my first name. Then in the offshore industry when I went down below as electrician (or as exalted ETO) it was always Lecky and first name a while after that. Sailed with Brits/Aussies/Kiwis most of my career. More or less retired now.

All the best. Hope all's well.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Worldspan said:


> I have an idea that on US merchant ships, the radio office was known as the "radio shack" and guess this dates back to the days when it was indeed just a shack planted on the deck.
> 
> W


 An old timer who was at sea before the war told me that at one time an R/O would arrive on a new fitting ship with 2 suitcases - one containing his personal belongings and the other containing the primitive radio gear which he would install himself. 
As you say worldspan his shack would be somewhere on the promenade deck where he was expected to work with the door open so passengers could see and appreciate the modern marvel in action !


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Ron Stringer said:


> .On Indian-crewed ships I was always addressed (to my face at least) as Marconi Sahib.


Same when I was on the Indian crew Clan ships.

I was always under the impression, probably wrongly, that Sparks were named after the days of spark transmitters.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

J. Davies said:


> Alan
> 
> Your old student here. It was the same for me wherever I went, starting with Sparks and after a few weeks my first name. Then in the offshore industry when I went down below as electrician (or as exalted ETO) it was always Lecky and first name a while after that. Sailed with Brits/Aussies/Kiwis most of my career. More or less retired now.
> 
> All the best. Hope all's well.


Hi
Yes have seen you around on the site and glad you have had what sounds like an interesting career(Thumb).
I am the only ex R/O left in College, don't seem to be able to stop coming here(Jester) Still it keeps me busy (part time) and not under the wifes feet too much(Scribe)

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I understood that the old uniforms had brass buttons on the cuffs. If you moved to quick in front of a spark gap transmitter, it would leap out and bite you !! 

Hence 'Sparks'.

David
+


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Gareth Jones said:


> An old timer who was at sea before the war told me that at one time an R/O would arrive on a new fitting ship with 2 suitcases - one containing his personal belongings and the other containing the primitive radio gear which he would install himself.


Not only pre-war! A friend, now in his late 80s had a similar experience in 1950 while he was employed by IMR. This is an excerpt from his "memoirs".
_
My instructions from Head Office were_ *"JOIN THE SHELL TANKER FRENULINA AT MOMBASA EAST AFRICA STOP THE VESSEL IS FITTED WITH A FULL RANGE OF OUR LATEST EQUIPMENT STOP CALL AT THE SHELL OFFICE IN LONDON FOR TRAVEL WARRANTS STOP" * _

This had the strong smell of at least a two-year voyage; the powers that be tried to convince me that it would possibly be only one year. I travelled out to Mombasa as a passenger on the British India (B.I.) ship "Mulbera". The "Frenulina" turned out to be an 890-ton tanker and currently engaged in delivering white oil (petrol and paraffin) to ports on the East African coast. The personnel complement was six white officers and a Chinese crew._

Being less than 1,600 gross tons, the "Frenulina" was not required by law to carry radio equipment or a Radio Officer while engaged in the coastal trade but the plan was to transfer her to Southeast Asia and for that trade (and for the crossing of the Indian Ocean) her owners required her to carry a proper radio station and a skilled man to operate it. Her orders were to proceed to Palembang, Sumatra (Indonesia) which would be her home base, and then transport white oil throughout the Indonesian Islands. 

_On joining the "Frenulina" at Mombasa I found that not only was this "latest radio equipment" not fitted, there was no radio room on the ship in which to put it. The equipment was so bulky it would not fit into any space in the mid-ship accommodation. The Captain was under the impression that I was an installation engineer sent out to create a radio station on board. This was certainly news to me so I produced my letter of appointment in order to clarify the situation.

Being resourceful in adversity I changed my cap, rolled up my sleeves and started designing, planning and organising. In co-operation with the Captain it was decided to convert a Chinese sailors' mess room in the after accommodation to create a radio room. The displaced sailors doubled up into a spacious mess room next door. Shell's shore carpenters made the necessary furniture, to our specifications. Then all the officers assisted with the DIY installation of the "latest radio equipment" in their leisure time.

Fortunately (or unfortunately) for the two deck officers, their watches on duty were 4 hours on and 4 hours off at sea. Loading averaged 6 hours and discharging around 12 hours. As the deck officers were present throughout these activities, their leisure time was a very rare commodity.

During the time that the installation was in progress, the "Frenulina" continued trading around the East African coast. Eventually the installation was completed and, as required by law, once fitted it had to be shown to comply with government specifications before the ship was allowed to depart for the Far East. A government radio surveyor from Nairobi attended the ship in Mombasa for this purpose and issued the appropriate clearance certificate.

Unfortunately the radio room, having previously been a crew mess room in the Chinese quarters, was also next to the galley. There was always a strong smell of Chinese cooking and hundreds of giant cockroaches, which insisted that they had squatters' rights in the radio room. I had a stand-up battle with them every time that I went on watch. They succeeded in devouring the backing off numerous books and do***ents._

And some people would have you believe that only Marconi Marine conned their R/Os! (Jester)


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Morning, Sparks! Hmm... I always valued being called by my name. Especially so when addressed by the Old Man by my christian name. That didn't happen very often, only when I got a bit older. I felt it was a bit of a privilege really, in that case. Sort of made you feel you kind of 'belonged', or were being given the nod of somehow moving into the fraternity, so to speak. 

I can remember the Old Man on some ships addressing the third or second mate as "Third Mate!" usually followed by some kind of telling off or remonstration. A bit like the inimitable Anthony Hopkins in "Bounty", when he played Captain Bligh. "I expect my officers to be properly dressed at the dinner table, sir." Here the title 'sir' was often used in a sort of derogatory way, deprecating the unfortunate (or deserving of the 'title'). Come to think of it, I'll have to flash up the DVD and give that film another look. "I did not lose my ship sir, it was taken from me!"


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Fenulina. To paraphrase Churchill "neither one thing nor the other".

I don't think I have any particular feeling about what others called me.Within propriety, of course. But I made it a rule to address all those of three rings and above by their "titles or official nicknames". I realised (despite not often needing the subterfuge) that telling someone they were incorrect or, rarer still, tired and emotional, was easier if you addressed them impersonally.


----------



## bill thompson (Aug 16, 2011)

cornishman70 said:


> _My first job was in a factory, where the on-site electrician was known “Sparks” or “Mr Sparks”. I believe that in the MN an electrician is (was?) known as “a leckie” but what’s the colloquial term for an electrician in the construction industry?_
> In Oz, I believe any electrician is known as a "Sparky", I know a few, and none of them seem to mind....


ln Aussie ships that I sailed on the electrician was called Trish


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I responded to Sparks, Marconi Sahib, Funker at sea but "John San" in Japanese sleazy bars. Never heard "Radio Sahib" even though I was direct employed by LOF.

Don't think I would have had the audacity to call a "Lecky" Trish on Aussie ships but there was one I sailed with in SSM who probably would have loved it. On German ships the Electrican was "Blitz" (meaning "lightening").

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

To be known by one's JohnSan in a Japanese harbourside bar is an accolade most of us could only have only dreamt of then JT (certainly now days!).


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

M29 said:


> Likewise Ron, in Bibby Line I was always "Radio Sahib" (The crew new we were direct employ)
> 
> We had one captain who always used navel terms even when he knew them well. The purser was always "Pay" (Royal Navy word I beleive) I was always "Sparks" Chief Officer was always "No1" Chief Engineer was always "Chief" etc.
> 
> ...


Alan, Could the Captain who used naval terms be Captain Philip Potter? He certainly said "Pay - stop this Officers tap" after I was summoned into his presence on the old Cheshire in 1951 after getting drunk in Melbourne and finishing up in an Aussie drink tank. It was a very formal do with the Purser, and Chief RO in attendance. I understand when we got back to Liverpool and he was asked about it he just said "Forget it - it was his night out" Great man. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

R651400: Completely agree! However I would sometimes get a rise out of whoever was addressing me as Markoni by telling him that Marconi died in 1937 and I had my own name.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Roger Bentley said:


> Alan, Could the Captain who used naval terms be Captain Philip Potter? He certainly said "Pay - stop this Officers tap" after I was summoned into his presence on the old Cheshire in 1951 after getting drunk in Melbourne and finishing up in an Aussie drink tank. It was a very formal do with the Purser, and Chief RO in attendance. I understand when we got back to Liverpool and he was asked about it he just said "Forget it - it was his night out" Great man. Cheers, Roger


Hi Roger.
No, the Captain I refer to was Alan "Rock" Hudson whom I suspect you probably knew as he was a long time Bibby man. My time in Bibbys only dates from 1967 by which time I beleive Captain Potter was probably retired.

Nice to hear from you.

Best Wishes
Alan


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Bibby Captains*

Alan, Thanks for the reply, I agree Captain Potter would have retired by 1967. I didn't come across 'Rock' Hudson, in my time with Bibbys they only had a few ships, and people tended to stay with the same ship for a long time and it was likely he was elsewhere in my time. Some of the chief officers were real old timers and at least one having been Master for a while had to revert back to mate as a ship was sold. He was not a happy soul, but I did come across him later . when I visited the Yorkshire in Calcutta when I was with Brocklebanks. He was very happy then! Best wishes, Roger


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

R651400 said:


> All Greek ships use title with first names captain and mates eg Captain Ioannis etc..
> Engineering and electrical depts Mastro eg Mastro Kostas which I think actually extended to the cook.
> The R/O until they knew your first name was always Markoni. The Greek word for R/O is "Aσυρματιστήσ" or Asirmatistis which translated means without wires operator.


I would have preferred the Markoni - the other sounds as if one might have died from it.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Wireless Operator also translates as "without wires operator". Small world.

John T


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Paul Braxton said:


> . A bit like the inimitable Anthony Hopkins in "Bounty", when he played Captain Bligh. "I expect my officers to be properly dressed at the dinner table, sir."



As a junior R/O I was on a tanker where khaki was the dress code. I left my whites in my case and bought khaki....

When I was told I was joining a 'tanker' as my first ship alone I naively left my whites at home.....It was the 'Makeni Palm and, when we changed from 'blues' I changed into Khaki!!!!!!!!!!

At breakfast the OM took one look and exclaimed, "You, sir, are schooner rigged' (an expression I still use).......I ate my meals in the radio room until Dakar when I arranged for the agent to bring down 'whites'.......


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A similar tale, Expats. I scored some grey uniform shirts and pants on an Esso Tanker. Next ship was a Geest Banana Boat. I took my blue suit and the greys without a second thought. Nothing was said as the Big Four ate in the passenger saloon (8 passengers I think). Out of the blue came the call to a "cocktail party" with the passengers - Red Sea Rig. Oh no! Luckily I was able to borrow a white shirt from the 2nd Mate, even though his t1ts were smaller than mine. Can't remember if I washed it or bought him a new one - I think I popped a button sometime during the night.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Since the British did have a uniform described by the BoT I often wondered why some companies were unable to understand what the word meant. Many (including eventually the Diamond D) had someone ashore practicing some sort of self abuse to decree something clearly not uniform. So increasing the cost of all seaclothes and doing nothing for the esteem of the corporation. Even the NMM has it wrong. The diminutive Master mannikin supposedly in MN uniform is in some Company regalia.

I wonder, perhaps truly embarrassed at the thought of being criticised for flying under false colours it was a preparation for flagging out?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In Safmarine it was Blues or grey. At a company cocktail party it was decreed Grey Dress Uniform- which immediately let most of us out. Officers had to wear ordinary civvy suit and tie. A request to change to Blues was rejected. So all the guests wondered who on earth we all were !!!

David
+


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

So much importance attached to something so insignificant! A ship's community is small enough for everyone to know who everyone else is; so why is it necessary to wear a uniform at all?

I accept that perhaps passenger ships are an exception and there is a case for making it possible for the cargo to distinguish between senatores and plebei.

Once I saw the light and 'went freelance' I only ever wore shorts and a T-shirt.


----------

